# Argo Navis



## yea!

In both Wiktionary and Wikipedia, the Latin phrase "Argo Navis" is translated to English as "ship Argo".

"ship Argo" looks like a case of apposition.   I understand "ship Argo" as "a ship that is Argo".

But I hear the "Navis" here is genitive.   Then, does "Argo Navis" in fact mean "Ship's Argo"?   How come it is translated as "ship Argo"?

-----

Please note that I am ignorant of Latin.


----------



## bearded

Hello and welcome to the Latin forum



yea! said:


> I hear the "Navis" here is genitive



No, the nominative is also ''navis''. Therefore the translation of ''navis Argo'' as _(the)ship Argo _is correct.
Cf. ONLINE LATIN DICTIONARY (below in the page)


----------



## yea!

bearded said:


> Hello and welcome to the Latin forum
> 
> 
> 
> No, the nominative is also ''navis''. Therefore the translation of ''navis Argo'' as _(the)ship Argo _is correct.
> Cf. ONLINE LATIN DICTIONARY (below in the page)


Thank you!


----------



## bearded

My pleasure.


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

bearded said:


> Hello and welcome to the Latin forum
> 
> 
> 
> No, the nominative is also ''navis''. Therefore the translation of ''navis Argo'' as _(the)ship Argo _is correct.
> Cf. ONLINE LATIN DICTIONARY (below in the page)


A minor quibble: although your translation is technically correct, I have it in mind that the translation into English is simply *The Argo.*


----------



## bearded

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> I have it in mind that the translation into English is simply *The Argo.*


So you don't translate the word 'navis'?


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

bearded said:


> So you don't translate the word 'navis'?


That’s right.


----------



## bearded

Le Gallois bilingue said:


> That’s right.


Unfortunately, this thread concerns the doubt whether 'navis' is a genitive... , consequently here we cannot behave as if that word didn't exist.


----------

